# Gheenoe vs. Lightweight Flats Boat



## Zara Spook (Nov 2, 2018)

Just need some help here deciding between purchasing one of these two kinds of boats when I've never experienced either one. Thinking about a Gheenoe versus a Skimmer Skiff or an Ankona 14 or 16. The stuff I've experienced previously is a bit bigger and heavier -- Key West 152 and Carolina Skiff JVX 16.

For those who have, can you please compare your experience of being on them? I like to stand (or sit) on the front deck of a boat with the trolling motor going and fish with artificials. I don't do any poling. I also very much prefer a center console to a tiller. I'm considering these types of boats because of the ease of launching and retrieving, storage, and cleaning.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Flats skiff. I had an LT-25 built in 2014 and after less than two years I wanted a skiff instead. Also lost a ton on resale.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Not liking your glide?


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Skiff or flats boat with a quality 24v trolling motor sounds like your best bet.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

After owning both I recommend a skiff 100%. Much better looking, more dry storage, built in gas tank, drier in a chop. Gheenoe’s are ok but the only advantage they offer is that they are cheaper.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a 14 skimmer and frequent my buddy’s gheenoe. I think we both prefer my skiff. it Can do everything a gheenoe can do and is more stable and better set up for moving around on. plus I’ve never seen a picture of a capsized skimmer skiff


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

I’ve owned an LT25 and have fished on a 14’ Skimmer many times. I actually think the LT was more stable when fishing. That said I now own a Mitzi 17. I loved my LT25 and I’m 330 pounds. Now if you can go to 16’ or 17’ I would go skiff all day long. 14’ is just too short, remember two feet on a is really 12 to 16 more square feet of space


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ankona all the way......rougher water the SUV


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Did you look into the Gheenoe Super 18?


----------



## Zara Spook (Nov 2, 2018)

Rollbar said:


> Did you look into the Gheenoe Super 18?


Too big for my garage.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The gheenoe is a glorified flatback canoe IMO. The only reason it feels somewhat stable is the design forces you to stand toward the centerline. If you stand only in the middle of the above mentioned skiffs they are as or more stable.
Gheenoes had their day, but there are simply to many better options in modern times.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

firecat1981 said:


> The gheenoe is a glorified flatback canoe IMO. The only reason it feels somewhat stable is the design forces you to stand toward the centerline. If you stand only in the middle of the above mentioned skiffs they are as or more stable.
> Gheenoes had their day, but there are simply to many better options in modern times.


If you think an LT25 is nothing more than a glorified flat back canoe than you don’t know shit about them. Yes I sold mine and bought a Mitzi but my LT 25 out fished a lot of micro skiffs. Got skinnier, was more stable on both the casting and poling platform. 
I would take an LT25 over a Glademen, a 14’ Skimmer, an IPB, and a few others. 
And the hardcore guys that fish them are 2nd to none.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I own a Gheenoe 154 and I was fortunate to have fished with my boys who each owned Ankonas. It’s a bit of an unfair comparison. I would prefer the Ankona all things being equal but all things aren’t equal. The Gheenoe costs substantially less and if it matters they can be towed by pretty much anything bigger than a motorcycle.
But given a big do over I would have scrimped for a bit longer, ponied up a bit more cash and bought the Ankona.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> If you think an LT25 is nothing more than a glorified flat back canoe than you don’t know shit about them. Yes I sold mine and bought a Mitzi but my LT 25 out fished a lot of micro skiffs. Got skinnier, was more stable on both the casting and poling platform.
> I would take an LT25 over a Glademen, a 14’ Skimmer, an IPB, and a few others.
> And the hardcore guys that fish them are 2nd to none.


You need to calm down son. That's my opinion and my history here speaks for itself. I've owned a highsider and fished out of a LT15, LT25, and demo'ed a LT25 raptor, and I stand by my opinion. They are chopper gun canoe John hybrids. They are good for what they are, but no, they are not in the same class of boat as most of the others.


----------



## Seawoods (Feb 4, 2019)

Both are fun. Here's my take. A skiff opens up a lot more water and I think it is a lot more comfortable. On the other hand, if you like to launch at places with little or no ramp or smaller waters the Gheen is hard to beat. Plus the gheen is so simple, not much to go wrong, you can always go fishing. And super cheap tp operate. For the specifications you stated--skiff is the obvious choice imo. I wonder if you'll end up preferring a more substantial boat like the Key West.


----------



## Zara Spook (Nov 2, 2018)

Seawoods said:


> Both are fun. Here's my take. A skiff opens up a lot more water and I think it is a lot more comfortable. On the other hand, if you like to launch at places with little or no ramp or smaller waters the Gheen is hard to beat. Plus the gheen is so simple, not much to go wrong, you can always go fishing. And super cheap tp operate. For the specifications you stated--skiff is the obvious choice imo. I wonder if you'll end up preferring a more substantial boat like the Key West.


One thing I'm concerned about is whether I'd experience similar stability on a boat that's about 400 pounds lighter and with a narrower beam. I mean I know the boat isn't going to capsize, but I also don't want to feel like I'm on a skateboard.


----------



## Seawoods (Feb 4, 2019)

Zara Spook said:


> One thing I'm concerned about is whether I'd experience similar stability on a boat that's about 400 pounds lighter and with a narrower beam. I mean I know the boat isn't going to capsize, but I also don't want to feel like I'm on a skateboard.


A real issue IMO. IMO the gheen is not that stable. It is stable in comparison to a canoe. And not really very seaworthy. Large boat wakes are not good in the gheen. Open water crossings can be a problem. Most skiffs are a lot more stable, but still not stable like a wider heavier boat. It depends a lot on where you want to fish-you don't want to feel limited by too big a boat or too small a one. Where do you like to fish? Maybe somebody you know can take you out on a skiff before you send money on one. Then you would know.


----------



## Zara Spook (Nov 2, 2018)

Seawoods said:


> A real issue IMO. IMO the gheen is not that stable. It is stable in comparison to a canoe. And not really very seaworthy. Large boat wakes are not good in the gheen. Open water crossings can be a problem. Most skiffs are a lot more stable, but still not stable like a wider heavier boat. It depends a lot on where you want to fish-you don't want to feel limited by too big a boat or too small a one. Where do you like to fish? Maybe somebody you know can take you out on a skiff before you send money on one. Then you would know.


I fish mostly in pretty protected waters where there are no larger boats, but I do like to get into the deeper areas of the bay at times, and often there are larger wakes to contend with around there. I can pretty much give up those fishing sites in exchange for the decreased work involved with owning a smaller boat, however. I like getting out there on the boat, but I hate the entire experience associated with the trailer -- hitching it up, launching, retrieving, getting it back into the garage, etc. Trying to make that experience as easy as possible while still feeling some stability on the water.


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

Get both, for different fishing scenarios


----------



## Seawoods (Feb 4, 2019)

Redbelly said:


> Get both, for different fishing scenarios


Great idea! I don't see how people are able to live with only one boat.... But, I sure understand your issue with trailers. I've had a lot of problems with trailers over the years. One year I got really tired of dealing with the problems of moving my old trailer around by hand with my Mako 17 on it and bought a new trailer. Most of my problems disappeared. The biggest single thing was getting a Dutton-Lianson tongue jack that was oversized for the trailer and did not swivel. Amazing difference. Also, Captain Lemay is able somehow to retrieve his boat onto his trailer with an electric winch from the boat. I don't have that figured out yet, but it might bear some studying. Having said that, the gheenoe is the easiest boat I have ever owned to deal with on the trailer. I now have a 14 ft boat and it is also pretty easy, but not as easy as the gheen.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Get both wife/sand bar boat







and my







skinny water machine


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I've fished my LT25 all over Florida and the Southeast Coastline of the US for 10 years. Currently I own 4 boats from a 22' Pathfinder to a 12' folding boat. Every boat has it's place. I use the LT25 the most because I like fishing shallow water whether it be in the marshes of NE Florida or the flats in the Keys. Used LT25s are cheap to buy used, will get you to the fish and can be launched just about anywhere. Around November and April I have to deal with the large boat migration from/to the NE states to South Florida in the ICW with my LT25 and if you know how to handle a boat you will be fine. Will a larger and wider flats skiff get you to more areas drier, absolutely. With a little planning and good rain gear you can survive any spray in a LT25 even during a winter northeaster. With a LT25 I would not fish with more than two in the boat. You said you wanted to use a trolling motor, on most of my trips I am using a bow mounted trolling motor and sit on a bow mounted swivel seat. This set up works great and I have gotten up to 3 days on just one group 27 battery using a Minn-Kota 55# thrust with a digital maximizer down in the Everglades on camping trips. There are many great skiffs out there including Ankona and Skimmer Skiff. You really can't make a bad decision just comes down to your storage space, fishing style and how much you want to spend. My dream boat would be a HB Professional but I could not forgive myself giving it oyster rash like I do my LT25. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Noes have their place and have a following . I have one and when I run solo I use the noe 

But I also have a Mod V Alumacraft . My GF does not like the noe because she does not enjoy
getting SOAKED . 

Get demo rides in different boats you might just want the noe . 

But The Mod V handles better at the ramp . But the classic noe handles tight corners better , an Lt 25 and the Mod V handle about the same (they both slide in corners ) , but I only have a few inches of skeg in the water with the Mod V ...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

noeettica said:


>


That’s impressive


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

southerncannuck said:


> That’s impressive



Surprised me it pees great too ;-) Whole thing did NOT cost a fortune either ...


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Most everyone that has posted ahead has hit the points really well. It just depends what it is you are looking to do. 

In defense of the LT25 (I owned one for about two years)....

They are stable for their size. Their waterline [email protected]" is the widest point on the boat. Their design does keep your weight to the center.
They are cheap to own and run. For a base hull @ $2800 plus say a 20hp motor at less than 3K you can be on the water (and with a new trailer) and trolling motor for around $8500 after tax. That is really hard to do with almost anything else that's new.
They have a wide following and you can turn it real quick when it is time to sell. You won't take too much of a hit *if and only if* you keep your build basic and don't do many add-ons. The depreciation kills you with Gheenoes the farther you get from base price. It really kills you when you try to make them something they are not. Personally I always felt like they really only should be tiller boats although lost of people have done the console versions and love them - to each their own.
You can beat on them pretty hard and not lose sleep over it.

Knocks against them:

Their construction methods is the most basic glass you can get....although for the majority of people it is plenty good.
Their freeboard and capacity are low. Maybe the rating system for capacity has changed but the freeboard is still the same. It is a protected water boat and your statement that you have some big water exposure really probably rules them out.

Generally speaking on skiff stability all light boats move a lot and feel less stable when you are in motion. Not that it isn't manageable, it's just physics. When you have a 300-500lb hull and you weight is say 200lbs the boat is going to move. It's just part of it. Yes some design features help (wide waterline, reverse chines, wider @ transom with flat or shallow v bottom) but you are still fighting physics and there is going to be motion.

I hope all this helps you. Boat shopping is fun and frustrating, especially if you have a limited budget. Having owned several boats over the years I can tell you that job #1 is just to get something that you can get out on the water with as often and simply as possible, don't worry about the rest of the stuff, just get out there on something you can enjoy.


----------



## Zara Spook (Nov 2, 2018)

BadKnotGuy said:


> Most everyone that has posted ahead has hit the points really well. It just depends what it is you are looking to do.
> 
> In defense of the LT25 (I owned one for about two years)....
> 
> ...


That's all extremely helpful. Thanks very much.

As they say, everything in the boating world is a trade-off. The trade-off I'm considering here, as it seems you've intuited, is the one between ease of care and storage and stability on the water. I'm thinking a Carolina Skiff JV 15 may be the happy medium here. The shallowest water I fish in is about two feet. I don't need a microskiff that floats in the morning dew.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

1998 Hells Bay Whipray w/1998 30hp Yamaha -No gunnel...


Hull# HBH00004B898 I bought this Whipray from forum member last year at this time. Plans have not worked out this year and I need to sell. Prior owner was original owner and took good care of the skiff. The skiff is in original condition. All systems work. Good condition for vintage. New...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## CBag (Aug 30, 2019)

In my opinion a CS is a good budget choice. I looked hard at the LT25 and fished out of one and didn't care too much for it. A lot of wrongs in this video but it just wasn't for me. This was posted on another site awhile back. 






Zara Spook said:


> That's all extremely helpful. Thanks very much.
> 
> As they say, everything in the boating world is a trade-off. The trade-off I'm considering here, as it seems you've intuited, is the one between ease of care and storage and stability on the water. I'm thinking a Carolina Skiff JV 15 may be the happy medium here. The shallowest water I fish in is about two feet. I don't need a microskiff that floats in the morning dew.


----------



## sedno (Jul 19, 2019)

14/6 skimmer is the way to go I watch it by myself in all types of boat ramps and from a beach runs 30 miles an hour can fish two people comfortably, tiller instead of center console though. And 12 volt trolling motor yanks this boat around like nobody's business.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Seawoods said:


> Great idea! I don't see how people are able to live with only one boat.... But, I sure understand your issue with trailers. I've had a lot of problems with trailers over the years. One year I got really tired of dealing with the problems of moving my old trailer around by hand with my Mako 17 on it and bought a new trailer. Most of my problems disappeared. The biggest single thing was getting a Dutton-Lianson tongue jack that was oversized for the trailer and did not swivel. Amazing difference. Also, Captain Lemay is able somehow to retrieve his boat onto his trailer with an electric winch from the boat. I don't have that figured out yet, but it might bear some studying. Having said that, the gheenoe is the easiest boat I have ever owned to deal with on the trailer. I now have a 14 ft boat and it is also pretty easy, but not as easy as the gheen.





Jred said:


> I have a 14 skimmer and frequent my buddy’s gheenoe. I think we both prefer my skiff. it Can do everything a gheenoe can do and is more stable and better set up for moving around on. plus I’ve never seen a picture of a capsized skimmer skiff


A skiff is the way to go. If you have spent time in each, especially if the wind comes up.


----------



## Mud Poodle (Apr 25, 2020)

Zara Spook said:


> Just need some help here deciding between purchasing one of these two kinds of boats when I've never experienced either one. Thinking about a Gheenoe versus a Skimmer Skiff or an Ankona 14 or 16. The stuff I've experienced previously is a bit bigger and heavier -- Key West 152 and Carolina Skiff JVX 16.
> 
> For those who have, can you please compare your experience of being on them? I like to stand (or sit) on the front deck of a boat with the trolling motor going and fish with artificials. I don't do any poling. I also very much prefer a center console to a tiller. I'm considering these types of boats because of the ease of launching and retrieving, storage, and cleaning.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


Hey I’ve had several flats boats including 2 Gheenoes one was an LT25 I just built a skimmer skiff 15. I did the side console and I love it. It fishes Twice the size of the Gheenoe that was a foot longer. Keep in mind it is a micro skiff and can’t do everything the bigger boats can do. Rough, windy days you’ll need to stay close, but the boat handles a moderate chop well and tops out at 34mph 32 with 2 grown men and gear with a tohatsu 30. Bobby at skimmer did a nice job and for the most part I’m very happy with the boat. Let me know if I can answer any other questions.


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

Zara Spook said:


> Just need some help here deciding between purchasing one of these two kinds of boats when I've never experienced either one. Thinking about a Gheenoe versus a Skimmer Skiff or an Ankona 14 or 16. The stuff I've experienced previously is a bit bigger and heavier -- Key West 152 and Carolina Skiff JVX 16.
> 
> For those who have, can you please compare your experience of being on them? I like to stand (or sit) on the front deck of a boat with the trolling motor going and fish with artificials. I don't do any poling. I also very much prefer a center console to a tiller. I'm considering these types of boats because of the ease of launching and retrieving, storage, and cleaning.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


Best thing you can do is try out whatever you are considering...I have a 17’ skiff, which is perfect for me. Light, very stable, large front deck. Welcome to try it if your in NE Florida.


----------



## Willy_And_A_Moose (May 25, 2017)

I have an LT25 and a Willy Robert’s 17, not sure I’m qualified to give an opinion but I love the Gheenoe for what it does. The flats boat is far more comfortable but completely different boat. Get the boat that makes the most sense for you, your family, and your type of fishing!


----------



## Flatdog (Sep 7, 2007)

Zara Spook said:


> Just need some help here deciding between purchasing one of these two kinds of boats when I've never experienced either one. Thinking about a Gheenoe versus a Skimmer Skiff or an Ankona 14 or 16. The stuff I've experienced previously is a bit bigger and heavier -- Key West 152 and Carolina Skiff JVX 16.
> 
> For those who have, can you please compare your experience of being on them? I like to stand (or sit) on the front deck of a boat with the trolling motor going and fish with artificials. I don't do any poling. I also very much prefer a center console to a tiller. I'm considering these types of boats because of the ease of launching and retrieving, storage, and cleaning.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


I’ve owned several Gheenoes and now run a 16’6” Skimmer w/50 HP Evinrude. Hands down the skiff IMHO is the better all around choice. BTW a 12V Minn Kota is plenty trolling motor for this boat. Either way good luck, let us know what you decide on.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ask yourself for you want to fish in the boat (gheenoe) or on the boat (skiff).


----------



## SLa2Ga (Dec 3, 2017)

I had my Gheenoe Classic setup with a small mid ship console and low front deck with tolling motor. Loved it. Stable, shallow, ran 28mph with 2 adults and 2o hp Suzuki. .


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Charles Hadley said:


> Not liking your glide?


Not me Charles. Someone else has taken my name here. I love the Glide.


----------



## Zara Spook (Nov 2, 2018)

sedno said:


> 14/6 skimmer is the way to go I watch it by myself in all types of boat ramps and from a beach runs 30 miles an hour can fish two people comfortably, tiller instead of center console though. And 12 volt trolling motor yanks this boat around like nobody's business.


Appreciate your feedback. Are you saying the tiller is preferable to the center console? If so can you give some insight about that? Not disputing it, just wanting more info.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Zara Spook said:


> Appreciate your feedback. Are you saying the tiller is preferable to the center console? If so can you give some insight about that? Not disputing it, just wanting more info.


Tiller are more responsive when running creeks and no console opens up the cockpit and lessens weight which is important on these micros imho


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

Honestly, you’ll probably want to go skiff just for the simple reasoning of more storage space. If you go with a basic LT25 build... you aren’t going to get any storage, and if you build it out to have the decks, center box, and compartments for storage... not too mention a center console... you’re almost better to just buy a skiff...


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

Just for comparison...i built out a new LT25 with motor and trolling motor, the basics for non poling fishing, and the decks. With trailer it comes out 13,584

Just going off Ankona which is what i have: a water ready shadowcast 18 which has a 58 inch beam is 17,500... and I’m sure there are some concessions you could make by getting rid of the poling platform and other things you might not need.
A water ready 14ft Native SUV is like 13,700, but once again you could make concessions with the poling platform if you don’t require one...


----------



## Tarpon176 (Dec 20, 2015)

Zara Spook said:


> Just need some help here deciding between purchasing one of these two kinds of boats when I've never experienced either one. Thinking about a Gheenoe versus a Skimmer Skiff or an Ankona 14 or 16. The stuff I've experienced previously is a bit bigger and heavier -- Key West 152 and Carolina Skiff JVX 16.
> 
> For those who have, can you please compare your experience of being on them? I like to stand (or sit) on the front deck of a boat with the trolling motor going and fish with artificials. I don't do any poling. I also very much prefer a center console to a tiller. I'm considering these types of boats because of the ease of launching and retrieving, storage, and cleaning.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


I just sold a 14’5 Gheenoe and it is a great shallow water boat but in return I purchased a 14.5 skimmer Skiff and absolutely love it for skinny water fishing. More stable than the gheenoe with more room to fish on bow and stern. Great for two people fishing at same time. Handles water well and floats very skinny. Great fit and finish for the money. I have the center console with hydraulic steering. Skimmer also very easy to load and unload...easy to clean and store with swing tongue in garage.


----------



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

I was debating the same thing. I took a wet test on a Gheenoe center console. It was fun little boat and enjoyed the test ride. I can see how that boat could pretty much get into any back creek you wanted. BUT while my friend and I were out, a wake board boat came by. The Gheenoe's bow took a dive into the water. Luckly, the boat we were wet testing had an automatic bilge. Of course that did not stop my friend from taking a bath. When we got back, I opened up the "Dry" hatches, and there was water in them. After that, I seriously started looking at other skiffs. With that, my budget slowly started to grow.

Took a ride on a BeaverTail mosquito. It was a great boat but a little larger than I wanted. Lol, now, I did jump a wake on that boat while on plane but did not get wet. Did catch a little bit of air though.  I wanted to wet test the BeaverTail Micro but was not able to do so.

Now I have a deposit down on an East Cape Caimen and patiently waiting. The size was more in line with what I was wanting. I have rode on two of them so far, and each time I wasn't disappointed.

I will say I have blown my original budget, but I do feel the additional build quality, storage, and resale value should be worth it. Also, when talking with the Gheenoe dealer, it was said the natural progression he sees: "kayak -> gheenoe -> skiff." Considering I am coming from a kayak, that made me think, why not just skip a step.

Like others have said, there really is not a one size fits all boat. This will be the second boat in my fleet, third if you include the kayak. I hoping this skiff will be the bridge between the kayak and my current boat. I do love those back water creeks, so if I find the new skiff nor the kayak meets my needs in the future, the Gheenoe may go back on the radar as the fourth.


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

DjPic said:


> I was debating the same thing. I took a wet test on a Gheenoe center console. It was fun little boat and enjoyed the test ride. I can see how that boat could pretty much get into any back creek you wanted. BUT while my friend and I were out, a wake board boat came by. The Gheenoe's bow took a dive into the water. Luckly, the boat we were wet testing had an automatic bilge. Of course that did not stop my friend from taking a bath. When we got back, I opened up the "Dry" hatches, and there was water in them. After that, I seriously started looking at other skiffs. With that, my budget slowly started to grow.
> 
> Took a ride on a BeaverTail mosquito. It was a great boat but a little larger than I wanted. Lol, now, I did jump a wake on that boat while on plane but did not get wet. Did catch a little bit of air though.  I wanted to wet test the BeaverTail Micro but was not able to do so.
> 
> ...


I went from a kayak to my Bossman morgan skimmer. It’s really opened up my fishing world.


----------



## SLa2Ga (Dec 3, 2017)

Zara Spook said:


> Just need some help here deciding between purchasing one of these two kinds of boats when I've never experienced either one. Thinking about a Gheenoe versus a Skimmer Skiff or an Ankona 14 or 16. The stuff I've experienced previously is a bit bigger and heavier -- Key West 152 and Carolina Skiff JVX 16.
> 
> For those who have, can you please compare your experience of being on them? I like to stand (or sit) on the front deck of a boat with the trolling motor going and fish with artificials. I don't do any poling. I also very much prefer a center console to a tiller. I'm considering these types of boats because of the ease of launching and retrieving, storage, and cleaning.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


I don't see a big advantage of the LT25 over the Classic. I put a small console in my classic. My wife and I could move from front to back and swap places easily.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

1754 Lowe welded Jon


1999 Lowe OMC welded jon boat 2000 Yamaha 60 2 stk key start PT and T Motor is super clean mostly fresh water no corrosion. Brand new removable bikini top for sand bar days used once Added nice High back rear seat for driving tiller works perfect New axle and hubs put on trailer a month...




www.microskiff.com





or just buy this from me 👍


----------



## Ron Mexico (Jul 19, 2018)

I've had several Gheenoes over the years and a few mid sized flats boats, but never a small flats. Currently, I have a Riverhawk B-60 that has the raised rear deck and low front. I love this boat. It rides much drier than any Gheenoe I've ever owned and the ride is great. I'm sure it's due to the extra width. Heck, my fat butt can even use the front cooler as a casting platform. I added some dry storage to this boat, but it could use some more. What boat couldn't? I use this for inshore in the bays and marsh and also in some creeks and small rivers in North Alabama and TN. So far, it's been perfect for me. If I was mainly fishing larger water, running bays to get to shallow water, I would lean more toward a small flats boat I think.


----------

